# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Dissolving Into Mist

## deti_bajri

DISSOLVING INTO MIST

TRANSLATED: JOHN HODGSON


DISSOLVING INTO MIST

He leaves, slowly leave,
Round head dissolving into mist.
Here where I am, memory gnaws me.
I close my eyes to keep his memory.

He leaves, slowly leave,
Round head melting into fog.
Here where I am, I play the guitar,
Autumn shakes the leaves, dry leaves.

You dissolve in the mist of an ashen day,
Leaving me to grow old in the long days.
I dont like this departure at all.
Remember: this is where your flowers flame!

Some day, I will grow old, are you not sorry
To wear out your life with Mozart records?
You slowly leave and dissolve into mist.
Autumn shakes the leaves, dry leaves.

He leaves, slowly leaves,
Round head melting into fog.
Here where I am, memory gnaws me.
I close my eyes to keep his memory.

1985



Ps
Kjo poezi eshte shkeputur nga libri im i pare, i perkthyer nga miku im poet, John HODGSON.

----------


## macia_blu

qe te besoj ne ekzistence,
 duhet te vras moralin.
kete e kam bere gjithnje...
por anasjelltas.
A thua kam bere si kam dashur?
Nese  jo, 
kam ekzistuar pergjysem, 
duke qene e pamoralshme.

***
ne skaj te ferrit
fle nje mekat i ri  me nje mekat te vjeter.
Parajsa eshte gjaku yne i fituar.
Gezimet jane mistere joshese.
Pikellimi toksor pergjon duke pire lot-hene
Une po i zbuloj tiparet e dhimbjes me dhimbje.
e po te mbuloj me liri te  tepruar.
Me kane regjur zjarret e heshtjes.
ndaj , klith...
qe ta shpirsh kete re brenge me  gishtat e zerit.
le  te shuhen syte e dashurise.
shpirti le te verbohet  ne nje fillim te ri.

----------


## macia_blu

"Politikani"

Verdhacuk ...
si gjethja e fundit e vjeshtes
qe s'di ku do ta sos 
era e perbaltur 
e shekullit drite pake
(drite paste)
Si dac i vonuar
i shkurt-marsit
Kur macet i  jane 
mbarsuar te gjitha, 
kujt tia hedhe faren 
e te dalurve fare?
Daci, ne prill...
do te perdhunoje , 
nje miushe te ngordhur.
E, racat do te perzihen...
shkerdhyeshem.
Yjet do te perkedhelin
gjinjte e thate te diteve
qe nuk mekuan dot, 
nje, politikan te ndershem!. 

"vreroj rrenimin tim"

vreroj rrenimin tim , 
rrezohem perdhe, 
thermuar, kruspullosur
me e lodhur se  e lodhur.
nga frika se ideja
komandon materien
nga bindja se shpirti
komandon trupin.
vreroj rrenimin tim,
rrezohem perdhe,
helmuar, kruspullosur
me e helmuar se e helmosur,
nga dashuria jote...
qe nuk e piva me pahir,
as se duhej pire.
Tash' ia nisen  dhimbjet
grah'mat, zgurdullimi  i syve
shkumezimi i gojes
vrapi neper trupin tim i ftohjes,
nga koka, deri ne stomak
thonje mi ngul  ne zemer
e, i duket pak!
Vreron rrenimin tend
ne rrenimin tim
Mos me prek!
nuk vrapoj asnje helm brenda meje.
vec dashurise tende
qe s'dashuroi  me dhembje.

"  -!!!- "

Njeriu preku poshtersine.
Pangopshmerine me krimin.
Per mua te gjithe e dine...
Jam e cmendur!
Nuk i ngop cmenduria ime.
Per mua te gjithe e dine.
Jam e varfer!
nuk i ngop varferia ime.
Te gjithe e dine .
Jam e shemtuar!
nuk i kenaq shemtimi im.
...Me shohin pergjakur,
thika te tjera me ngulin,
me shpojne damaret,
Zemren...
Si nuk i ze gjaku im  xhanem?!

"e megjitheate"

Diku midis ndjenjes dhe arsyes
emri yt, 
mbeti pezull.
Diku midis ikjes dhe pritjes
malli im,
 mbeti pezull.
Diku midis ndarjes dhe humbjes,
gezimi u hidherua,
enderra mbeti enderr.
(marre nga librat "struktura e ferrit"dhe "dy here e virgjer")
zgjodhi ...macia_blu, per albasoulin dhe gjithe miqte e poezise.
Premton macia_blu: ne ardhjen tjeter  nje cikel  nga  poetja, Armela  Hysi,  pershendetje  per te gjithe ata qe do te reagojne, sidomos per  mendimet kritike ...pres.
;)

----------


## deti_bajri

Macja blu,
Ky seksion eshte per krijimet ne gjuhe te huaja,
Ndoshta do te ishte me mire qe keto poezi ti dergoje tek "Letersia Shqiptare", dhe sigurisht aty do te kishe me shume lexues. Megjithat poezite e tua ishin shume te mira. Urime!

----------

